# Mit Sense und schwarzer Kutte?



## Doofkatze (1. September 2010)

Ich bin ein böser böser Hexer.
Vor einigen Stunden wurde mir gesagt, das es ja eigentlich ne ziemlich geile Waffe gibt, vom Design her. Die Sense von Ahune könnte ich ziemlich gut gebrauchen, da das ganze einfach was hermacht, zu meinen Kunden (ich bin u.a. Kürschner -> Tiere häuten) mal als "Tod" zu kommen.

Die Sense besitze ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fehlt natürlich noch der Rest. Wie zieht man den Tod an? Schwarz.

Doch egal, wohin ich fliege, jeder Rüstmeister hat nichts vernünftiges für mich, in Dalaran gibt es für die diversen Marken auch nichts und auch für Ehrenpunkte finde ich nichts vernünftiges.

Nun besitze ich bisher ein "einfaches schwarzes Kleid", aber da fehlt zumindest noch die übliche Kapuze, damit das richtig wirkt.

Das komplette AH bat nichts wirklich nennenswertes. Vielleicht habt ihr RPGler ja (bin auf einem PvE-Server, daher muss ich eh nicht darauf achten, ob ich doof aussehe oder nicht) eine Idee, wie ich meinen Style (FunEQ) zu Ende bringen kann.
Eine Kapuze der ... scharlachroten? Wächter hatte ich probiert, leider ist diese mal so gar nicht schwarz und passt einfach nicht. Ich bitte um Ratschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (1. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich bin ein böser böser Hexer.
> Vor einigen Stunden wurde mir gesagt, das es ja eigentlich ne ziemlich geile Waffe gibt, vom Design her. Die Sense von Ahune könnte ich ziemlich gut gebrauchen, da das ganze einfach was hermacht, zu meinen Kunden (ich bin u.a. Kürschner -> Tiere häuten) mal als "Tod" zu kommen.
> 
> Die Sense besitze ich
> ...



Hmm ich glaube, es gibt so ein Item im Style von http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=16908 in Schwarz, hab aber keine ahnung, wie es hies 

&#8364;: Hmm da du ja hexer bist... keine ahnung ob das Stoff oder Leder war :/


----------



## Schrottinator (1. September 2010)

Schwarze Samtroben

Das ist bis jetzt das Beste, was ich als Robe für Stoffies finden konnte in der Buffed Datenbank. Ich hoffe, es hilft weiter.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. September 2010)

Werde das heute Nachmittag mal vergleichen...Nur leider...ich brauche was für den Kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Blutfangkapuze ist Leder, Hexer sind Stoffies only


----------



## Melian (7. September 2010)

Ich würde das Schattenhammerkultistenset nehmen.

Davon gibts Robe, Schulterstücke und Gugel.


----------



## DocCrow (14. September 2010)

Nimm doch die robe des Arugal...die ist schwarz mit silber...


----------



## Versace83 (15. September 2010)

ich hab meinen hexer in das Schattenhammerkultset gesteckt und die Sense, die es mal fuer eine Hexer Klassenquest gab angelegt... mit dem schoenen Namen "Seelenernter" passt das ja auch schon ganz gut. hat schon guten Style (zum leveln hat er natuerlich andere items an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Allerdings ist es lila und nicht schwarz. hab bisher noch keine schwarze kapuze entdeckt. sobald mein hexer 80 ist (zur Zeit noch 63) werde ich mir das T8 set zulegen. Das passt schon sehr gut zu nem Hexer und sieht auch nach Tod aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (21. September 2010)

Set: Necropile Raiment
Item: Necropile Robe

Droppt Random in Scholo bei den letzten Bossen da. Hatte ich zu Classic sieht einfach geil aus! Kannst du auch mit den anderen Teilen kombinieren. Nur ist die Droppchance nicht sooo das Wahre.

In Atlassloot findest das Set unter: Sets/Collections-> Misc Sets->Classic Sets->Necropile Raiment

Edit: Buffed Link: http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=14626

Hoffe konnte helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

